# Aggression?



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi guys,

So... Since we brought Poppy home this past few weeks, Izzie has started being a bit more aggressive... It's getting worrying, she will just play fight with Poppy fine, BUT when it comes to some toys (not very often) & some food she has started snapping & growling 

Basically is we have packets of crisps or something we have always let her have the packets to lick out afterwards, if Poppy go over she growls, so I say 'right Izzie you're not having it if you can't be nice' & if I go to get it off he (again not always - but a couple of times the last few days) she has snapped at me  

She has never been like this before, so i'm worried, does anyone have any advice that could help? :/ I don't want her to start being aggressive 

Thanks.


----------



## greenflower (Sep 7, 2011)

laura

i dont have a clue because i am very new to dogs but i have noticed on here how kind you are to others so i hope someone will give you some good ideas. Lucy x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Laura, I guess she has been spayed? Suspect the introduction of Poppy has upset her place in 'the pack' Do you always feed her first etc? I recommend Ceaser Millan 'How to raise the perfect dog'. He explains very well how to deal with aggression. As an aside personally I wouldn't let either of them lick crisp packets as chrisps VERY high in salt which probably won't do their bodys fluid balance a lot of good. Shame coz I love crisps! 
'


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

greenflower said:


> laura
> 
> i dont have a clue because i am very new to dogs but i have noticed on here how kind you are to others so i hope someone will give you some good ideas. Lucy x


Thank you so much Lucy  That's really nice x



Pollypiglet said:


> Hi Laura, I guess she has been spayed? Suspect the introduction of Poppy has upset her place in 'the pack' Do you always feed her first etc? I recommend Ceaser Millan 'How to raise the perfect dog'. He explains very well how to deal with aggression. As an aside personally I wouldn't let either of them lick crisp packets as chrisps VERY high in salt which probably won't do their bodys fluid balance a lot of good. Shame coz I love crisps!
> '


Hi, yes she has been spayed, & I do understand it may have affected her been 'the queen bee' :/ Tbh we don't have to feed her first because she isn't a massive eater, we wait until she goes in & looks up at the worktop for her food because when we just put it down she generally doesn't eat it & then Poppy tries to eat it. (she doesn't have any aggression with her own dog food, just treats like chicken & things like trying to lick plates etc if Poppy seems to be trying to get to them). I know what you mean about the crisp packets, tbh we should just stop Izzie doing all the things she has always done, but we didn't want to do it as Poppy came home as we thought she would associate Poppy with the bad things like not being able to do it... I will look into the book, thank you veyr much  If not we may have to look into behaviourists or something if she gets worse & more often. I also don't feel like she's as happy as she was before, it might just be that cockapoos have a 'sad' look to their face, but i'm not sure what she thinks to Poppy coming home :/ Thanks for your help


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I wouldn't worry to much about how Izzy 'feels' about Poppy she won't make the connection that it is Poppy's fault if things change. As far as I know dogs (or any other animals) don't apportion blame that is a human characteristic! Good luck.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Laura

I have watched your Tricks on YouTube so I am sure you are capable in teaching Izzie the 'leave' command if you can crack this your troubles on taking things from her will get much easier

I agree with an earlier post Crisp Packets I would give her a healthy dog treat while you munch on your less healthy crisps

Izzie will be defensive of her feed/toys with regards to Poppy. Poppy needs to learn doggy social graces from Izzie and she will!!! you just need to monitor and step in if it gets a little out of hand that's when if you've been working on the 'leave' you will see good result's

Mick


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Mick, I will start working on the 'leave' it was never something she seemed to pick up like the other things though, so it may take some time :/ I don't like to think that getting another dog when it was mainly for her benefit of a friend to play with is making her change her personality with everything :/


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey Laura, I know i don't really know much about about dogs but you always try and help others on here. Sounds to me like Izzie just doesn't want to share her high value items so you'll just have to have two bags of crisps and give them one each Ha ha


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Laura,
Try not to worry, this is just a blip for Izzie. She is a good dog and she will learn to get used to having to share with Poppy. Some things just take time and lots of patience.

I think working on the Leave command is good advice and when you do give her a treat always make sure she knows you can take it away on your say so. When I give Obi a raw bone I will often take it back and then later give it back to him again just to remind him who is boss.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Pepster said:


> Hey Laura, I know i don't really know much about about dogs but you always try and help others on here. Sounds to me like Izzie just doesn't want to share her high value items so you'll just have to have two bags of crisps and give them one each Ha ha


Haha I know what you're saying, just the only thing is (like with kids) they always want what the other has! So even if she had one & Poppy had the other she would want the one Poppy had as well, it's quite ridiculous, the amount of chews we have in the house yet they always end up growling at each other for the same one! I've certainly had a testing exhausting weekend with them both to look after myself! I will stop letting Izzie have any extra now & try to make her okay with us giving Poppy chicken (which may be difficult). Just hope this isn't going to turn out to be a problem :/ Thanks for your reply


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hi Laura,
> Try not to worry, this is just a blip for Izzie. She is a good dog and she will learn to get used to having to share with Poppy. Some things just take time and lots of patience.
> 
> I think working on the Leave command is good advice and when you do give her a treat always make sure she knows you can take it away on your say so. When I give Obi a raw bone I will often take it back and then later give it back to him again just to remind him who is boss.


Hi Clare 

I hope it is just a blip! She is a great dog & so good with playing with other dogs! Just she doesn't seem to want to share any special foods (doesn't care about her dog food at all)

I will definitely be giving the 'leave' a go & try taking things away & treating etc. Thanks Clare


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Laura - we've had similar behaviour from Ruby after the arrival of Pepper - and when she has snapped at me I make it very clear that that isn't allowed and she hasn't done it for a while now. 

They still have their moments but the little one still likes to hang around (and annoy) her big sis, and most of the time Ruby is fine with it, so it all sounds normal to me.

Ian


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> Hi Laura - we've had similar behaviour from Ruby after the arrival of Pepper - and when she has snapped at me I make it very clear that that isn't allowed and she hasn't done it for a while now.
> 
> They still have their moments but the little one still likes to hang around (and annoy) her big sis, and most of the time Ruby is fine with it, so it all sounds normal to me.
> 
> Ian


I'm so glad someone else has had similar experiences! I was worried because most people with more than one seem to say how positive it is & i've not seen much negative, so thanks for sharing! I have made it clear that is isn't allowed & will continue to do so if she does it again, will also have to teach her 'leave' if I can :/ I'm glad it sounds normal & I hope she gets used to it soon. How is Ruby with you giving Pepper some of Ruby's favourite treats?


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

To be honest she's very accepting considering the upheaval she has experienced. I'm sure Izzie is too, just sometimes the little ones get too much - like how I used to annoy my big brother! 

We now love Roobs more than ever as we realise what a good girl she is and how tolerant she is most of the time.

We also have 'keep Ruby special' time - this generally involves me taking her to the pub with me. 

But seriously, we make sure we fuss Ruby a lot, as I'm sure you do with Izzie, because Pepper gets so much attention.

They'll be fine, I'm sure!

I


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Ian :/ We definitely fuss over Izzie a lot! Although half of the time she doesn't seem like she's bothered that we are. 

She also has this little thing were if Poppy comes & lays with her touching her she grumbles & moves away :/ Not sure why because Poppy doesn't do anything to her. That's not a problem though obviously, just strange.

Thanks for your advice & help


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I'm so glad someone else has had similar experiences! I was worried because most people with more than one seem to say how positive it is & i've not seen much negative, so thanks for sharing! I have made it clear that is isn't allowed & will continue to do so if she does it again, will also have to teach her 'leave' if I can :/ I'm glad it sounds normal & I hope she gets used to it soon. How is Ruby with you giving Pepper some of Ruby's favourite treats?


When Betty was at puppy classes they taught the leave command by having frankfurter sausage in your hand (in a closed fist), let the dog sniff and say leave. Give them a treat from your other hand when she stops sniffing. When she will leave your hand when you say leave, do the same with an open hand saying leave and giving a treat from the other hand when they back off and then eventually put the treat on the floor. Betty now almost physically recoils from a treat on the floor if i say leave. This was fairly easy to teach to Betty and whilst i don't use it much now it is something I do work on as when we are out walking if she picks things up and I say leave she will usually leave them.

I know what you mean about dogs always wanting what the other has as when Betty was little abd i used to have my friends puppy Banger (a mini dachshund) over, even if i gave them identical chews, they always wanted the others treat!!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you Jules  I will definitely give that a go  It really needs to stop does her behaviour with certain things.
& with wanting what the other has, there's nothing you can really do, but that isn't usually the problem with toys (except one toy shoe that Izzie loves) other than that generally they just growl & steal them off each other & run off then the other chases etc. 
What a weekend i've had with them!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sounds like you are exhausted. I'm just waiting for my parents to drop Betty back off here as she's been with them for a week (they hadn't seen her in a month and love having her and as i was on a course for work it was easier for me too). Can't wait to get her back!!! I've really missed her.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Sounds like you've had a nce relaxing weekend though! The one thing I will say is they have let me sleep in a bit! But been buggers through the day always play fighting & making noise so I can't hear the tv or anything, be nice to have a bit of peace & quiet at the boyfriends for a couple of nights now haha


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey Laura
Sorry to hear you've been having a hard time. I hope the tips work, in the meantime remember you're doing a fantastic job with your girls, it'll get easier with time :0) xxxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Kaz said:


> Hey Laura
> Sorry to hear you've been having a hard time. I hope the tips work, in the meantime remember you're doing a fantastic job with your girls, it'll get easier with time :0) xxxx


Aww thank you Kaz  That's very kind of you! I have been practising leave already tonight with some chicken & Izzie seemed to be doing really well! I'm not sure how long it will take to teach her to do it without treats, but we will see haha. Thank you so much  xxxx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi Laura, I think this time of year is particularly difficult when it gets dark at 1630 it can seem a very long evening and caring for a puppy (and another dog as well!) on your own is exhausting. When Hattie came home on Friday I was already dog tired (excuse the pun) and this got worse over the weekend. Like many others the what have I done question went through my head several times. When I get overtired I start the 'what if' senario, what if I'm ill? what if I break a bone? what if I have to go to hospital etc etc. Reading all the useful posts helps a great deal and things get put back in perspective. One day at a time and don't look to far ahead it will all get sorted eventually.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Sue  They have been letting me sleep in so that's definitely really good  But through the day when they've been awake they've been b*ggers! It's like they want to wear me out & be naughty! Never mind anyway, parents are back now so i'm not alone haha.

i also started teaching the leave in the hand & then on the floor in front of her & she was doing pretty well! So i'm rather happy  Need to keep practising see if it will work with toys & things in the future.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Thanks Sue  They have been letting me sleep in so that's definitely really good  But through the day when they've been awake they've been b*ggers! It's like they want to wear me out & be naughty! Never mind anyway, parents are back now so i'm not alone haha.
> 
> i also started teaching the leave in the hand & then on the floor in front of her & she was doing pretty well! So i'm rather happy  Need to keep practising see if it will work with toys & things in the future.


Well done with the training. You should find that as she gets better at leaving, she will do it without being given anything.

Hopefully it will work with toys. I also taught Betty "drop" and she will drop her ball if i tell her to (or most of the time she will!).

Will have to try roll over with Betty again!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks  I probably should try drop as well, i've got my hands full here! Haha, yes keep trying roll over, you never know, she may just get it one day  x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Laura .. sorry to hear you are having a few problems at the moment (I haven't been on here much recently) ... stick with being consistent .. and remember all dogs are different, they all react differently to situations ... hey I should know ... sending you a big hug .. we are here for you xxx


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Laura
I can only comment from when we used to have dogs in the past - Izzy is naturally going to feel like her nose has been pushed out of joint but be fair and consistent and it will pass. She will get used to having Poppy around and they will become friends in the end.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you Calli & JoJo 
I hope it does pass soon & they are the best of friends 
xxx


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

I wouldnt worry Laura, I had a similar situation with Blossom when she was very young. She is ust like a toddler who wont share her toys!! Blossom gave a very little growl when I tried taking her first chewy hide away from her but never did it again. Now if she has something she thinks is high value I will speak to her in a friendly tone and stroke her and if I want something she has I offer a swap with a treat and ask her to "drop". 
Ps. when I felt she wasnt her normal self was very nippy I had her anal gland checked and it was full - It made a difference.xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Tammy  I hope it isn't her anal glands, she's never had a problem with it yet in 14 months, & she seems to have been going to the toilet since it happened. I think it's probably the jealousy with Poppy that starts it :/ Need to get it sorted.

Thanks for all the advice


----------



## Bonjambon (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello, I have two older dogs and I have a 17week old cockapoo also named poppy. She will growl at the other dogs if they go near her toys, but conversly, they also growl at her if they get the toy. They are just telling each other, this is my toy and I am not happy that you are trying to take it off me. The dogs will work this out for themselves, they have to have a natural hierarchy. As for growling at you, if you want to take the item off of your dog, you need to offer something more interesting to replace the item, bartering with your dog. If you try to snatch the toy/food off of the dog when it is growling, the next time it could snap or bite. It is their way of warning you they are uncomfortable. As I said earlier, offer something else in place of what you want. From what your describing it doesn't sound like true aggression, just looking after their own toys or food. The leave command as mentioned earlier by somebody else will also work wonders. Good luck and don't fret too much.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks very much  I know it isn't true aggression as she doesn't attack people or dogs or anything, & I understand she is protecting what she wants, but seen as we give it to her she needs to learn that we can take it away, so I am trying to teach leave & I will also try drop when she starts to grasp leave, thank you


----------

